# AAA-CHOOOO



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Both of my dogs are doing a lot of sneezing right now, anyone else having this? I am wondering if they are reacting to spring and all the dust, spring budding etc.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's allergies are always worse in the spring, but he doesn't sneeze, he just gets itchy feet and under his tail.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

No itching yet Karen, but it seems funny they have both been sneezing. It happens in bouts. They will sneeze several times for a short time and then nothing for hours, then another little burst for a short time. The other thing that is weird is they seem to do it at the same time. Usually after they have had a nap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> No itching yet Karen, but it seems funny they have both been sneezing. It happens in bouts. They will sneeze several times for a short time and then nothing for hours, then another little burst for a short time. The other thing that is weird is they seem to do it at the same time. Usually after they have had a nap.


Where it's both of them, it makes me wonder if they have a mild virus of some sort, rather than allergies. Seems funny that they BOTH would come down with allergies at the same time.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I don't know Karen, that is what I thought, odd they would both be doing it. Today, strangely neither one is sneezing and yesterday we had rain, first rain in a very long time. I wonder if the rain settled things down dust wise, because as I say today no sneezing. Maybe it is allergies and because our area was in severe drought it affected both of them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow has been sneezing more too. Plus she was sick for a couple of days a few days ago. I don't know if the sneezing could be related to that or not. I attributed the sneezing to all the grasses and pollen that is out there now that spring as sprung.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing Jackie, I hope that is all it is. Today was a good day. Not much sneezing, in fact really none from Ollie. Hershey just a little.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

It could definitely be allergies! They can be hard to spot in dogs, and theres a lot of misconceptions about dog allergies, so if it persists for longer than a week or so talk to your vet. Dogs can get colds and such too, so if it lasts more than a few days , better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Hanna, will definitely do that if it persists.


----------

